# Floor mats, Husky liner or Weathertech?



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi, Just bought a used LT and as i'm new to these will have a bunch of questions.
First is I need some rubber floor mats, lots of rain here in Vancouver.
I have narrowed it down to either the weathertech or Huskyliner's.
For front and back floor mats from Husky its $100 and from Weathertech its $169

Does anyone have any experience with both?

Thanks
Matt


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have the Husky Liners they are black and they fit well in the various seats. They will not allow any water or dirt onto your carpet(in the front) and do not move!!!The back has 1 big one that covers the entire rear including the drive shaft hump. I have pleased with the liners and for the price. Mine were $100 minus a 10% discount when I bought them. Did you see Fat Kids Cruze Unofficial review of the WeatherTechs. Either brand is OK from what I hear. I can vouch for the Huskys.


----------



## kevhed (Dec 3, 2011)

This probably wont help but i got the weathertech and love them. I only got the front set as I rarely have anyone in the back seat. The quality is fantastic and the fit is beautiful. Like patmans huskys, these arent going to allow water/dirt/snow through to the factory carpet and they dont move at all. To be honest, i run a body shop and see a lot of the weathertech mats come through in the winter time and never even gave a thought to the huskys. That said, I have no regrets either....great mats for harsh environments!!


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Patman said:


> I have the Husky Liners they are black and they fit well in the various seats. They will not allow any water or dirt onto your carpet(in the front) and do not move!!!The back has 1 big one that covers the entire rear including the drive shaft hump. I have pleased with the liners and for the price. Mine were $100 minus a 10% discount when I bought them. Did you see Fat Kids Cruze Unofficial review of the WeatherTechs. Either brand is OK from what I hear. I can vouch for the Huskys.


But its a fwd and doesn't have a drive shaft going to the rear. =-D Haha just bustin your balls.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## maintenance4 (Sep 29, 2011)

OverHeight said:


> Hi, Just bought a used LT and as i'm new to these will have a bunch of questions.
> First is I need some rubber floor mats, lots of rain here in Vancouver.
> I have narrowed it down to either the weathertech or Huskyliner's.
> For front and back floor mats from Husky its $100 and from Weathertech its $169
> ...


 My wife loves the RED WINGS,so I got these on e-bay (auto anything) for $39.95 plus free shipping. Rubber molded and they don't slip.


----------



## CLUBGUY (May 28, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with both?

Husky in my wife's Cruze....Weathertech in my Chrysler T&C.....Weathertechs are "stiffer/thicker"..Huskys are much more pliable....Finish on the Weathertechs is somewhat rougher/dull....Huskys are smoother/glossier....Both fit very well and provide excellent protection.


----------



## finklejag (Jul 9, 2011)

I have the OEM mats and like them. If I lived in a snowy climate, then I would buy the Husky or Weathertechs. The OEM mats work fine for rainy climates. If you get these, make sure you buy the right ones. The cut off is Feb 11 for the two different sizes.


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the help, I ordered the Weathertechs. FYI they said they will have a cargo liner in 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

A little searching goes a long way. Read this:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/1747-deal-floor-liners.html


----------



## lt1george (Jun 9, 2012)

Got the Huskys today. Front & Rear. Perfect fit. Good price too. Got them from Amazon.com $109.00 shipped


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I realize this is an old thread, does anyone have some pictures of the Husky liners installed in their cruze? I have seen the weathertech ones & they look great, but why spend $50 more if the Husky ones look & work just as good.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Found some photos on the other thread mentioned above so ignore my question. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/1747-deal-floor-liners.html#post20339


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

That discount code still works, too $91 and change, shipped. I'm going to order some this week.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Found some photos on the other thread mentioned above so ignore my question.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/1747-deal-floor-liners.html#post20339


The only problem I see with these floor mats, which I noticed in the pictures above(link) is that they don't cover all the carpet to the right of the gas pedal. This piece of unprotected carpet will certainly get dirty in the rainy and winter months because your foot always slides around on the gas pedal. Its likely the same case on the passenger side with these mats. I know through pictures of the weathertech floor mats that this space is well covered with theirs.


----------



## Big Grouch (Apr 16, 2012)

I also have Weathertech, front and rear. They work great, my friends have used them in work trucks for years.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> The only problem I see with these floor mats, which I noticed in the pictures above(link) is that they don't cover all the carpet to the right of the gas pedal. This piece of unprotected carpet will certainly get dirty in the rainy and winter months because your foot always slides around on the gad pedal. Its likely the same case on the passenger side with these mats. I know though pictures of the weathertech floor mats that this space is well covered with theirs.


Noticed the same thing, the photos of the Weathertech ones(link below) they look to fit a bit better. Still on the fence about which ones to buy. 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/62-p...tal-fit-all-weather-floor-mats.html#post50106


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Noticed the same thing, the photos of the Weathertech ones(link below) they look to fit a bit better. Still on the fence about which ones to buy.
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/62-p...tal-fit-all-weather-floor-mats.html#post50106


I'll likely get the Husky ones when time to buy but who knows. They seem to be more of a soft feeling mat. The weathertechs seem to be more of a hard, slippery plastic type which could cause trouble with dress shoes on or during the winter months.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Weird, Cruze 2LT came with carpeted floor mats, that soon got quite dirty with all that black like salt they toss all over the roads and parking lots. And want a small fortune for the much cheaper to make all rubber type.

Used my carpet cleaner to make them look new again, was quite an effort, and purchased a very heavy pair from Fleet Farm for 26 bucks. Can't recall the brand name, but fit perfectly. Then road tar got on them, cleaned that off with mineral spirits. Fleet had rubber mats as cheap as seven bucks for a set, would have been happy with those and just tossed, them, but wife was along and wanted the matching colors. But for 27 bucks could pitch those as well when loaded with tar. It's a filthy world we live in.

Washed and waxed both my Surpa and Cruze last week, Supra was easy, just spraying water on it got rid of all the bugs, Cruze took hours with new porous paint. Son made the same comment with his new Nitro.

Also made the same comment with our older vehicles, Windex works fine, but not on this new stuff, leaves all kinds of streaks. Sometimes I think we should have left this new better stuff in the show rooms.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I already have a set of 10+ year old Cheap all weather floormats, they are OK but are way heavier than necessary don't hold as much water as well as a set of husky/weathertech mats. Not to mention not covering as much of the floor as a set custom made for the car. 

Typically in the winter I never have my car hot enough for long enough to remove all the water from the floors. My last car the carpets were destroyed within a few years(even with steam cleaning every spring). Nothing beats these husky liners for protecting the floors.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> I'll likely get the Husky ones when time to buy but who knows. They seem to be more of a soft feeling mat. The weathertechs seem to be more of a hard, slippery plastic type which could cause trouble with dress shoes on or during the winter months.


I don't know as I have the Husky's and they are basically molded plastic which is not soft at all.....and very thin. Nothing wrong with them but just sayin.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

These are the ones we got, Kraco, 28 bucks now, but in tan to match the interior. Really heavy and thick. I did have to trim them for a perfect fit with a utility knife.


----------



## Stss95 (Dec 9, 2012)

I will definitely be going with weather tech I have them in my Tahoe and they are great. Also they are made right here in Illinois.


----------

